# DNS-Server Bind9 nslookup?



## Shooter2k (30. August 2007)

Hallo Forum,
ich habe da ein Problem mit meinem Name Server Bind9 auf Debian Etch.
Es handelt sich um die Domain freeload4u.de der erste NS heißt ns1.freeload4u.de

Um ihn zu testen habe ich auf meiner Windowskiste nslookup http://www.freeload4u.de eingegeben. Als Ausgabe bekomme ich immer : Screen1
Als DNS immer name5.hansenet.de. 

Eingerichtet habe ich meine DNS-Zone ("freeload4u.de") unter Webmin. Den rest habe nicht verändert.Bsp. Root-Zone, localhost etc.. .

Vom Aufbau her sieht das bei mir folgendermaßen aus:

Router: 192.168.0.1   (DMZ = 153) 
Server: 192.168.0.153 
WinClient_vista: 192.168.0.151
WinClient_xp  : 192.168.0.152

Meine /etc/resolv.conf :
-------------------------------------
box:/etc# cat resolv.conf
nameserver 192.168.0.1
box:/etc#

Meine freeload4u.de.hosts:
----------------------------------------
box:/etc/bind# cat freeload4u.de.hosts
$ttl 30M
freeload4u.de.  IN      SOA     ns1.freeload4u.de. webmaster.freeload4u.de. (
                        1188314532
                        10800
                        3600
                        604800
                        30M )
freeload4u.de.  IN      NS      ns1.freeload4u.de.
freeload4u.de.  IN      A       192.168.0.153
http://www.freeload4u.de.      IN      CNAME   freeload4u.de
mail.freeload4u.de.     IN      A       192.168.0.153
freeload4u.de.  IN      MX      1 mail.freeload4u.de.
freeload4u.de.  IN      PTR     ns1.freeload4u.de
ns1.freeload4u.de       IN      A       192.168.0.153
box:/etc/bind#

Meine named.conf.options :
------------------------------------------------
box:/etc/bind# cat named.conf.options
options {
        directory "/etc/bind";

        // If there is a firewall between you and nameservers you want
        // to talk to, you might need to uncomment the query-source
        // directive below.  Previous versions of BIND always asked
        // questions using port 53, but BIND 8.1 and later use an unprivileged
        // port by default.

        // query-source address * port 53;

        // If your ISP provided one or more IP addresses for stable
        // nameservers, you probably want to use them as forwarders.
        // Uncomment the following block, and insert the addresses replacing
        // the all-0's placeholder.

        // forwarders {
        //      213.191.74.11;
        // };

        auth-nxdomain yes;    # conform to RFC1035
        listen-on-v6 { any; };
        //notify no;
};

Meine named.conf :
------------------------------------------------
// This is the primary configuration file for the BIND DNS server named.
//
// Please read /usr/share/doc/bind9/README.Debian.gz for information on the 
// structure of BIND configuration files in Debian, *BEFORE* you customize 
// this configuration file.
//
// If you are just adding zones, please do that in /etc/bind/named.conf.local

include "/etc/bind/named.conf.options";

// prime the server with knowledge of the root servers
zone "." {
	type hint;
	file "/etc/bind/db.root";
};

// be authoritative for the localhost forward and reverse zones, and for
// broadcast zones as per RFC 1912

zone "localhost" {
	type master;
	file "/etc/bind/db.local";
};

zone "127.in-addr.arpa" {
	type master;
	file "/etc/bind/db.127";
};

zone "0.in-addr.arpa" {
	type master;
	file "/etc/bind/db.0";
};

zone "255.in-addr.arpa" {
	type master;
	file "/etc/bind/db.255";
};



// zone "com" { type delegation-only; };
// zone "net" { type delegation-only; };

// From the release notes:
//  Because many of our users are uncomfortable receiving undelegated answers
//  from root or top level domains, other than a few for whom that behaviour
//  has been trusted and expected for quite some length of time, we have now
//  introduced the "root-delegations-only" feature which applies delegation-only
//  logic to all top level domains, and to the root domain.  An exception list
//  should be specified, including "MUSEUM" and "DE", and any other top level
//  domains from whom undelegated responses are expected and trusted.
// root-delegation-only exclude { "DE"; "MUSEUM"; };

include "/etc/bind/named.conf.local";

Meine named.conf.local :
------------------------------------------------------
box:/etc/bind# cat named.conf.local
//
// Do any local configuration here
//
// Consider adding the 1918 zones here, if they are not used in your
// organization
//include "/etc/bind/zones.rfc1918";

zone "freeload4u.de" {
        type master;
        file "/etc/bind/freeload4u.de.hosts";
        };
box:/etc/bind#

#######################

Hier nochmal eine Zusammenfassung aller Einträge:
Screen2

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe? Wo liegt der Fehler?
Ich sage schonmal vielen Dank 

gruß
Henry

PS: freeload4u.de soll übrigens ein open source project werden.


----------

